# Vaccinations



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Vaccinations are essential in preventing infectious diseases. The most common diseases for which dogs will need vaccines are Distemper, Infectious Canine Hepatitis, Parvovirus infections, Bordetellosis, Parainfluenza, Leptospirosis and Rabies. The schedule for vaccinations vary depending on the dog’s age and activity level and your veterinarian is the best person to advise you on a vaccination schedule for your dogs.

Vaccination for the brood bitch: It is very important that the vaccination schedule for the bitch be carefully followed, because pups receive immunity to certain diseases from their mothers’ milk, as long as the females have been properly vaccinated.

Vaccination for new litters: Vaccinations given at the right time help the immune system of puppies. Some vaccination routines are started as early as 6 weeks of age, others at 8 weeks. A course of vaccinations will need to be given, and then the pup will need regular boosters. Your vet is the best person to advise you on when and how often the pups need to be vaccinated, and which vaccines to administer.

Many litters are born with roundworms. To ensure that the pups thrive, it is important to get rid of these worms. It's not a difficult process as there are many easy to use, safe and effective de-worming products available for this purpose, and your vet will be able to prescribe a suitable treatment. Treatment usually begins from the age of three weeks, before the pup shows signs of worms, repeating as and when necessary.

Vaccination for puppies: After the pup has reached 16 weeks of age most vaccinations are given annually, excluding the rabies vaccine. According to the guidelines of the American Veterinary Medical Association, the first rabies shot should take place at 12 weeks and the second shot at 64 weeks. After this it depends on local laws, usually falling between 1 - 3 years. The vaccination schedule may be modified depending on when the pups were weaned.

One of the vaccines often given to puppies is a combination vaccine that protects against Canine Distemper virus, Canine Adenovirus, Parainfluenza, and Canine Parvovirus.

Suggested vaccination schedule for puppies:

DISEASE 1st shot 2nd shot 3rd shot Revaccination Interval

Distemper 6 - 10 / 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / Annually

Canine Hepatitis 6 - 8 / 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / Annually

Parvovirus 6 - 8 / 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / Annually

Bordetellosis 6 - 8 / 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / Annually

Parainfluenza 6 - 8 / 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / Annually

Leptospirosis 10 - 12 / 14 - 16 / N/A / Annually

Rabies 12 / 64 / 1 - 3 years


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the good info!! 👍 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I havent gotten to add the other this is an old post from my private forum some of the vacination information here Is not exactly up to date Sorry about that I'm kind of dumping some posts here. Mind you all of these posts I am coping are from 2008.

Heres is more on Vaccines

Subject: New Protocol for Vaccinations

Dr. Dodd's vaccination protocol is now being adopted by ALL 27 North American veterinary schools. I highly recommend that you read this. Copy and save it to your files. Print it and pass it out at dog fairs, catshows, kennel club meetings, dog parks, give a copy to your veterinarian and groomer, etc., etc.
Get the word out. ~~~~

VACCINATION NEWSFLASH
I would like to make you aware that all 27 veterinary schools in North America are in the process of changing their protocols for vaccinating dogs and cats. Some of this information will present an ethical & economic challenge to vets, and there will be skeptics. Some organizations have come up with a political compromise suggesting vaccinations every 3 years to appease those who fear loss of income vs those concerned about potential side effects. Politics, traditions, or the doctor's economic well being should not be a factor in medical decision.

NEW PRINCIPLES OF IMMUNOLOGY
"Dogs and cats immune systems mature fully at 6 months. If a modified live virus vaccine is given after 6 months of age, it produces an immunity which is good for the life of the pet (ie: canine distemper, parvo, feline distemper). If another MLV vaccine is given a year later, the antibodies from the first vaccine neutralize the antigens of the second vaccine and there is little or no effect. The titer is not "boosted" nor are more memory cells induced. "Not only are annual boosters for parvo and distemper unnecessary, they subject the pet to potential risks of allergic reactions and immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. "There is no scientific documentation to back up label claims for annual administration of MLV vaccines.
"Puppies receive antibodies through their mothers milk. This natural protection can last 8-14 weeks. Puppies & kittens should NOT be vaccinated at LESS than 8 weeks. Maternal immunity will neutralize the vaccine and little protection (0-38%) will be produced. Vaccination at 6 weeks will, however, delay the timing of the first highly effective vaccine. Vaccinations given 2 weeks apart suppress rather than stimulate the immune system. A series of vaccinations is given starting at 8 weeks and given 3-4 weeks apart up to 16 weeks of age. Another vaccination given sometime after 6 months of age (usually at 1 year 4 mo) will provide lifetime immunity.

CURRENT RECOMMENDATIONS FOR DOGS
Distemper & Parvo. According to Dr. Schultz, AVMA, 8-15-95, when a vaccinations series given at 2, 3 & 4 months and again at 1 year with a MLV, puppies and kitten program memory cells that survive for life, providing lifelong immunity. "Dr. Carmichael at Cornell and Dr. Schultz have studies showing immunity against challenge at 2-10 years for canine distemper & 4 years for parvovirus.
Studies for longer duration are pending. "There are no new strains of parvovirus as one mfg. would like to suggest.

Parvovirus vaccination provides cross immunity for all types. "Hepatitis (Adenovirus) is one of the agents known to be a cause of kennel cough. Only vaccines with CAV-2 should be used as CAV-1 vaccines carry the risk of "hepatitis blue-eye" reactions & kidney damage.

"Bordetella Parainfluenza: Commonly called "Kennel cough", recommended only for those dogs boarded, groomed, taken to dog shows, or for any reason housed where exposed to a lot of dogs. The intranasal vaccine provides more complete and more rapid onset of immunity with less chance of reaction. Immunity requires 72 hours and does not protect from every cause of kennel cough. Immunity is of short duration (4 to 6 months).

RABIES
There have been no reported cases of rabid dogs or cats in Harris, Montogomery or Ft. Bend Counties [Texas], there have been rabid skunks and bats so the potential exists. It is a killed vaccine and must be given every year.

Lyme disease is a tick born disease which can cause lameness, kidney failure and heart disease in dogs. Ticks can also transmit the disease to humans. The original Ft. Dodge killed bacteria has proven to be the most effective vaccine.

Lyme disease prevention should emphasize early removal of ticks. Amitraz collars are more effective than Top Spot, as amitraz paralyzes the tick's mouth parts preventing transmission of disease.

VACCINATIONS NOT RECOMMENDED
Multiple components in vaccines compete with each other for the immune system and result in lesser immunity for each individual disease as well as increasing the risk of a reaction.

Canine Corona Virus is only a disease of puppies. It is rare, self limiting (dogs get well in 3 days without treatment). Cornell & Texas A&M have only diagnosed one case each in the last 7 years. Corona virus does not cause disease in adult dogs.

Leptospirosis vaccine is a common cause of adverse reactions in dogs. Most of the clinical cases of lepto reported in dogs in the US are caused by serovaars (or types) grippotyphosa and bratsilvia. The vaccines contain different serovaars eanicola and ictohemorrhagica. Cross protection is not provided and protection is short lived. Lepto vaccine is immuno-supressive to puppies less than 16 weeks.

NEW DEVELOPMENTS

Giardia is the most common intestinal parasite of humans in North America, 30% or more of all dogs & cats are infected with giardia. It has now been demonstrated that humans can transmit giardia to dogs & cats &
vice versa.

Heartworm preventative must be given year round in Houston.

VACCINES BADLY NEEDED
New vaccines in development include:
Feline Immunodeficiency Virus and cat scratch fever vaccine for cats and

Ehrlichia [one of the other tick diseases, much worse than Lymes] for dogs.

THE VIEW FROM THE TRENCHES; BUSINESS ASPECTS
Most vets recommend annual boosters and most kennel operators require them. For years the pricing structure of vets has misled clients into thinking that the inherent value of an annual office visit was in the "shots" they failed to
emphasize the importance of a physical exam for early detection of treatable diseases.

It is my hope that you will continue to require rabies & Kennel cough and emphasize the importance of a recent vet exam. I also hope you will accept the new protocols and honor these pets as currently vaccinated. Those in the boarding business who will honor the new vaccine protocols can gain new customers who were turned away from vet owned boarding facilities reluctant to change.

CONCLUSION

Dogs & cats no longer need to be vaccinated against distemper, parvo, & feline leukemia every year.

Once the initial series of puppy or kitten vaccinations and first annual vaccinations are completed, immunity from MLV vaccines persists for life. It has been shown that cats over 1 year of age are immune to Feline Leukemia whether they have been vaccinated or not.

Imagine the money you will save, not to mention less risks from side effects.

PCR rabies vaccine, because it is not adjuvanted, will mean less risk of mediated hemolytic anemia and allergic reactions are reduced by less frequent use of vaccines as well as by avoiding unnecessary vaccines such as K-9 Corona virus and chlamydia for cats, as well as ineffective vaccines such as Leptospirosis and FIP.

Intranasal vaccine for Rhiotracheitis and Calici virus, two upper respiratory viruses of cats provide more complete protection than injectable vaccines with less risk of serious reactions.

The AAHA and all 27 veterinary schools of North America are our biggest endorsement for these new protocols.

Dr. Bob Rogers

Please consider as current on all vaccinations for boarding purposes.

DOGS
Initial series of puppy vaccines
1. distemper, hepatitis, parvo, parinfluenze - 3 sets one month apart concluding at 16 weeks of age.
2. Rabies at 16 weeks of age (later is better)
3. Bordetella within last 4-6 months

First annual (usually at 1 year and 4 months of age)
1. DHP, Parvo, Rabies
2. Bordetella within last 4-6 months

2 years or older
1. Rabies with in last year
2. Bordetella within last 4-6 months
3. DHP & Parvo given anytime over 6 months of age, but not necessarily within the last year.

Recommended: Physical exam for transmissible diseases and health risks.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

👍👍👍👍👍👍!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

